# Styrene, whatcha know bout it?



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

I an wanting to scratch build some buildings for my n-scale layout and I've never used styrene before.
I looked it up and found a few sites that sell it but it comes in different thicknesses.

This site here has a lot of different types of shapes (angle, tube, I-beam, ect..) that I would like to use.
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/evg/evg291.htm

But I don't know what size of thickness I need for n-scale.
Can someone fill me in with some info about styrene?

Also I have never purchased styrene parts before so I don't know if this is good prices or not.
​


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've used misc small pieces for some simple building trim. Others here are quite adept at using it for more prominent / complex fabrications. The nice thing (as you said) is that it's available in all sorts of extrusion shapes.

I purchased my small amounts at my local hobby shop. Not sure about price ranges.

TJ


----------



## Hybrid_Prime (Apr 21, 2011)

It is pretty good stuff my friend modeled a complete transformable War Within Grimlock figure out of it.If you have a steady hand you can do anything you want with it.Best place to go to get it in cheap bulks would be like Menards or a non hobby store.



N-gauged said:


> I an wanting to scratch build some buildings for my n-scale layout and I've never used styrene before.
> I looked it up and found a few sites that sell it but it comes in different thicknesses.
> 
> This site here has a lot of different types of shapes (angle, tube, I-beam, ect..) that I would like to use.
> ...


----------

